# Cannot connect to 192.168.0.1



## freeloaderfive (Nov 6, 2009)

My wireless connection stopped working and I cannot connect to my wireless router's setup page (192.168.0.1) using any of my browsers (Opera, Firefox or IE). 
I can connect to the Internet using a cable (and still cannot connect to the setup page) but for my wireless connection I get the "Limited or no connectivity" status whereas the signal is "Excellent".
I cannot ping the 192.168.0.1 address and I have tried resetting the router, but to no avail&#8230;
D-Link DI-624 wireless router
Windows IP Configuration
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.108.121
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
PPP adapter Hinet FTTB:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 118.170.96.13
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 118.170.96.13
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.13.255
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please do not create multiple threads for the same problem.
Continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/874849-wireless-connected-internet-but-unable.html


----------

